
Ask HN: Do you think connecting your car to the cloud worth your money? - aminekh
I&#x27;m working on a Cloud Platform to connect cars to the cloud. What do you think of the idea?
======
alfanick
Nope. I would not connect my car to "the cloud" even if I was paid to do it.

What are benefits? Are they bigger than security problems? No software is 100%
safe and cars are considered "critical equipment" \- no for cars or medical
equipment in "the cloud". But ofc, your mileage may vary.

~~~
stephenr
those variances in mileage are no doubt very valuable to marketers.

Seriously though. This comment is very true. Cars are "technical" enough as it
is (ie onboard computers that can make servicing/repairs more
troublesome/expensive).

Why on earth would anyone want to compound that with "the cloud".

~~~
aminekh
how do you think cars will be connected to the internet without using the
cloud? I think using the cloud is inevitable

~~~
alfanick
If you want to connect cars in like smart city/roads/self-driving, as i.e.
"let's keep that speed so traffic is as effective as possible etc", then you
do not need any "cloud" \- peer-to-peer is as effective without need for
central "cloud".

Still, I do not believe anyone would easily accept any cloud connected (or
cloud-like) car. First there are many other problems that humanity need to
solve before jumping into such complicated matter.

------
douche
I will never willingly connect my automobile to the internet. I'm something of
a luddite, though. I miss being able to easily find vehicles with analog
dials, crank windows, manual transmissions, and non-ABS brakes. I'm nostalgic
for simplicity and reliability...

------
comboy
Depends on the details. I have no problem giving it some API keys to my cloud
so that I can e.g. listen to my google music without taking out the phone.

But really, provide some more info, what does the platform offers, what
exactly do you mean by a connection etc.

------
jsemrau
The lesser we will drive on our own the more time we will have doing other
things.

API services (parkermeister.com, idrop.in) that bring value to this experience
will be immensely useful.

